# Pudelpointer



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm looking at getting a pudelpointer pup in the future and am curious if anybody has suggestions on a breeder I could get a pup from. I have a GWP now but am looking at purchasing a pudelpointer.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Earth to johnnycake!! Come in johnnycake! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Bob Farris is the top PP breeder around these parts. His kennel, Cedarwood, is in Boise. That said, he's got a lot of business.

I got my PP from Mike Rathbun over in Ohio. Mike's really easy to deal with and I'd recommend him to anyone.

Taking a look at the NAPPA site should give you plenty of leads.

What makes you want to add a PP to your kennel?


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks ted. I like the versatile dogs and would like to have a PP to run with the GWP I have now.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

ted said:


> Bob Farris is the top PP breeder around these parts. His kennel, Cedarwood, is in Boise. That said, he's got a lot of business.
> 
> Taking a look at the NAPPA site should give you plenty of leads.


Bob is the best _know_ PP breeder in these parts, but there are others who are great to work with as well. Many share breeding lines and work closely with each other. Ted gave a great recommendation with the NAPPA link. Get on the phone and talk to some breeders. Not all litters/breedings are the same, so be very specific with what you are looking for in a pup and they will be able to lead you in the right direction.

The PP shown on my avatar is from Larry Stone out of Bend OR's Stone Throw Kennel and works closely with Bob.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

gdog said:


> ted said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Farris is the top PP breeder around these parts. His kennel, Cedarwood, is in Boise. That said, he's got a lot of business.
> ...


Thanks gdog for the info.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm briefly in town between adventures but I'll hit you up with my experience so far with a pp from Bob Farris later. Let's just say Ava is the single greatest dog I've ever had the pleasure of working or hunting with. Not shabby for 6 months old


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> I'm briefly in town between adventures but I'll hit you up with my experience so far with a pp from Bob Farris later. Let's just say Ava is the single greatest dog I've ever had the pleasure of working or hunting with. Not shabby for 6 months old


Thanks johnnycake


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sent you a pm with my number Wire, give me a call sometime if you want to hear why Ava's the best dog I've ever had


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Cedarwood is a good kennel. My boys are out of there- no complaints but not the only game in town- agree with what gdog said


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

I too have been interested in this breed for several years now. Couple of questions if I may, first are pudelpointers a good family dog? Would they be a good family companion in the home? Second, are they rangey? although good for many birds this is also annoying if grouse hunting. Very happy to hear that some guys here use them and like them.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Beaver, pm incoming


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

BeaverDam said:


> I too have been interested in this breed for several years now. Couple of questions if I may, first are pudelpointers a good family dog? Would they be a good family companion in the home? Second, are they rangey? although good for many birds this is also annoying if grouse hunting. Very happy to hear that some guys here use them and like them.


I've got a 5 month old pudelpointer. He has the same sire as Johnnycake's pup. When I picked up my pudelpointer, I got to meet all the other pudelpointers the breeder I chose had. They were great dogs. All were friendly and well-behaved. My puppy is becoming a great house dog. My wife claims he lays around or sits next to her on the couch during the day.

As far as range goes, other members with more experience could help better than I can. When I'm out in more open terrain, my dog ranges out farther. When we are in thicker, more grousey/wooded areas, he sticks closer to me.


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you for the info gentlemen. This breed looks like it may have a bright future. I think come spring or summer I will start looking into them seriously.


----------

